# Easiest way I found of culturing termites, wanted to share.



## snake5891 (Dec 10, 2009)

The tarantula and other bug breeders love using termites as well, here's a link to an easy way to culture termites. 

Culturing termites - Arachnoboards


----------



## Chicago Frog Man (Mar 5, 2009)

That's awesome snake! I hope he's right that you don't need a queen. Always like to have addtional food sources and variety for the frogs! I love the termites, I've had a couple skinny, sickly frogs and termites fattened them right up. Thanks again for posting this link!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Discussed here 

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/41788-termite-townhouses.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/40636-sub-termite-culture.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/18751-termites-termites-termites.html

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/food-feeding/6033-termites-4.html

there are more... 

Ed


----------

